

Show HN: The TV API - Free Comprehensive TV API and Episode Guide - jeremyriney
http://www.thetvapi.com/

======
macleanjr
What benefits does this service have over the API provided by TheTVDB, which
is your stated data source? I haven't interacted with theirs extensively, but
it appears to offer the same functionality.

~~~
jeremyriney
It is mashed up with Guidebox to provide information on where an episode can
be watched online. In addition, it has a better selection of TV artwork and
episode thumbnails.

I envisioned this as "in addition to" TheTVDB to help round out their
selection and provide additional API calls.

------
jeremyriney
BTW, if anyone here wants an API key, use this invite code: hn2013

------
pravka
Nice work, really like this. Question, though -- any particular reason you're
not serving the list of actors in an array?

~~~
jeremyriney
Hadn't put much thought into the Actor field. Is there a big need for this? Do
people care much about finding (for example) all shows for a particular actor?

I find this interesting for movies, but not much for TV. Thoughts?

~~~
pravka
Separating functionality between the two doesn't really make sense to me --
consider it akin to an actor's filmography on IMDb, which lists pretty much
everything that they've had a role in.

I, for one, would find it fairly useful.

